
PayPal Sues U.S. Regulator over Prepaid-Card Rule - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/paypal-sues-u-s-regulator-over-prepaid-card-rule-11576182364
======
dig1
Full article: [https://outline.com/csC35C](https://outline.com/csC35C)

I'm not sure if anyone is using PayPal for working with large amount of money,
but their hidden fees, UI dark patterns and other gray stuff are making them
suitable only for small shopping endeavors. For example, good luck figuring
out exchange rate they are using for a given day.

If this regulation makes them to disclose all fees, I believe this will be
good for us: users, developers and shop owners.

Other than that, their API and user support is still top notch comparing to
alternatives, and by that I not mean alternatives that works in small number
of regions (Stripe), but everywhere else. Beside, PayPal is already
established brand; even grandmas in US, China or Africa knows what it is used
for.

------
ur-whale
[http://archive.is/fPunb](http://archive.is/fPunb)

------
ptah
wow, how can you be allowed to sue a regulator

~~~
Arnt
Why wouldn't you be able to?

The legislator legislates, the court rules. Since the regulator is not one of
those two, why can't it be sued? The law applies equally to everyone. There
are exceptions, but why should there be an exception for someone who's neither
court nor legislature? What's the justification for having another exception?

~~~
ptah
the court rules on cases involving the rules, not whether the regulator can
make the rule surely

~~~
tatersolid
Regulators don’t make the _law_ , they make regulations that supposedly
enforce that law. Often they do this imperfectly. The remedy is a lawsuit
where a judge and/or jury decides if the regulation is proper and legal under
the law.

------
mantap
Can we have a new rule on HN please that if you submit a paywalled or
loginwalled article you have to post the full text in a comment? "Web" link
not working.

~~~
gberger
Wouldn't that constitute copyright infringiment?

~~~
baddox
I’m not sure, but posting a URL that doesn’t serve any useful content to a
public news aggregator leads to a pretty terrible user experience. I don’t
distinguish between different types of URLs that serve nothing but a
solicitation for payment: to me, a pay walled news site is no different than
any other spam site that appears to promise content but really just asks for
money.

I would like to see news aggregators (and similar services, like search
engines) enact policies explicitly banning such URLs, simply because it’s a
terrible user experience.

